# Tank heater dimensions



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone know smallest diameter 40 gallon NG water heater available? Do not really care what brand. Neighbor and good friend has an old ('92) Richmond, time for it to go.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I now know the answer


----------

